# Southern Ohio/Cincinnati MnT August 29th



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow lachoween! MysterE and I will be on vacation then! Poop!! I am sooo sorry to miss what sounds like a wonderful M&T event!! Good luck to all the group and can't wait to see the pics of completed projects. I can offer a pre or post Fear Fest/Kings Island location for any in the group that want to a bit of refreshments that day. . . Let me know when in October I can be of help if you think there's an interest! MysterE can give an overview of his hearse build - maybe we can even watch him put it all together! LOL Now pray Mother nature is good to us all!! *BOO!*


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

HallowSusieBoo- sorry to hear you won't be able to make it, but have fun on vacation, we are going on vacation this weekend and I can't wait. It would be really cool to meet up at your place before or after Fear Fest, especially to see that Hearse, the pictures are awesome. I will bring it up at the Aug MnT and try to pinpoint a date for our Haunt night to set it up.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

LachOween said:


> HallowSusieBoo- sorry to hear you won't be able to make it, but have fun on vacation, we are going on vacation this weekend and I can't wait. It would be really cool to meet up at your place before or after Fear Fest, especially to see that Hearse, the pictures are awesome. I will bring it up at the Aug MnT and try to pinpoint a date for our Haunt night to set it up.



Perfect! Sounds like a plan - and have a wonderful vacation!! :)


----------

